# VG Soundtrack Tournament! Post entries now!



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

The Video Game Soundtrack Tournament










​
So yeah I had this idea a while ago and was waiting for the Dev tournament to reach the end of its first circuit before I moved.

*So, basically, I am going to run another tournament to see what video game has the ultimate soundtrack.*... according to NF, anyway.

Here you can submit the OSTs you would like to see take place in the tournament. I'll get the more obvious ones out of the way. 

------------------------------------

*NOTE:* *If you don't post your entries here don't whine when the tourney begins and you don't see some of your favorites competing.*

*Obviously there are a lot of OST's out there so this will be a long tournament and I will try to include as many entries as possible. Still, try to understand if and when I disregard a lesser known OST.*

-------------------------------------- 

_Entries List:_

1. Bayonetta 
2. Blazblue 
3. COD: Modern Warfare 2
4. Castle Crashers
5. Castlevania Lord of Shadows
6. Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
7. Castlevania: Symphony of The Night 
8. (Super) Castlevania IV
9. Chrono Cross
10. Chrono Trigger
11. Conkers Bad Fur Day 
12. The Curse of Monkey Island
13. Darksiders 
14. Dead Space 
15. Dead Space 2
16. Demon's Souls 
17. Donkey Kong Country
18. Donkey Kong Country 2
19. Donkey Kong Country 3
20. Donkey Kong Country Returns
21. TES IV: Oblivion 
22. Final Fantasy 
23. Final Fantasy II
24. Final Fantasy III
25. Final Fantasy IV 
26. Final Fantasy V
27. Final Fantasy VI
28. Final Fantasy VII
29. Final Fantasy VIII
30. Final Fantasy IX
31. Final Fantasy X
32. Final Fantasy XI
33. Final Fantasy XII
34.  Final Fantasy XIII
35. Final Fantasy Tactics
36. F-Zero 
37. Gears of War
38. Gears of War 2 
39. Guilty Gear XX
40. .hack infection 
41. Half-Life 2
42. Halo: Combat Evolved 
43. Halo 2 
44. Halo 3
45. Halo ODST
46. Halo Reach
47. Katamari Damancy Tribute
48. Kingdom Hearts 
49. Kingdom Hearts II
50. The Last Remnant 
51. Legend of Dragoon 
52. LoZ: Ocarina of Time
53. LoZ: Majoras Mask
54. LoZ: Wind Waker
55. Lost Odyssey
56. Mass Effect 
57. Mass Effect 2
58. Mega Man 1
59. Mega Man 2
60. Mega Man 3
61. Metal Gear Solid 
62. MGS 2
63. MGS 3
64. MGS 4
65. Metroid Prime
66. Nier 
67. Okami
68. Perfect Dark 
69. Persona
70. Persona 2 
71. Persona 3 
72. Persona 4
73. -Devil Survivor
74. Resident Evil 2
75. Secret of Mana
76. Shadow of The Colossus
77. Silent Hill
78. Silent Hill 2
79. Silent Hill 3
80. Silent Hill 4
81. Sonic 1
82. Sonic 2
83. Sonic Adventure 
84. Sonic Adventure 2 
85. Starcraft
86. Street Fighter 2
87. Streets of Rage
88. Super Mario Galaxy
89. Super Meat Boy
90. Super Metroid
91. Tales of Legendia
92. Tekken 5 
93. Uncharted 2
94. Wave Race 64
95. World of Warcraft
96. World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
97. World of Warcraft: Cataclysm
98. Xenogears 
99. Ys Seven 

100. Super Mario 64 
101. Lunar: The Silver Star Story Complete
102. Mystic Ark
103. Xenosaga Episode III 
104. Morrowind
105. Earthworm Jim
106. Pokemon
107. Killer Instinct
108. Little Big Adventure 2
109. God of War
110. God of War II
111. God of War III
112. Diablo
113. Diablo II
114. Doom 
115. Doom II
116. Vanquish
117. Assassin's Creed II
118. Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
119. Dragon Age
120. Dragon Age II
121. TES IV: Skyrim
122. Hitman: Blood Money
123. Prince of Persia: TSOT
125. Balzblue: CS 
126. Devil May Cry 3 
127. Dragonball Final Bout
128. Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
129. Tales of Symphonia
130. Tales of Vesperia
131. Mirror's Edge
132. Xenoblade
133. The Last Story
134. Deus Ex
135. Lufia 
136. Lufia II
137. Baten Kaitos
138. Baten Kaitos: Origins
139. Mystic Ark: Maboroshi Gekijyo
140. PixelJunk Shooter
141. Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword 
142. Legend of Zelda: A Link to The Past
143. Mass Effect 3
144. Star Wars The Old Republic 
145. Deus Ex 2: Human Revolution
146. Dark Souls 
147. Catherine 
148. InFamous 2 
149. Chaos Legion
150. Zone of the Enders 2: The 2nd Runner


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

*THE SETUP*

*- They're will be two match-ups at any given time.

- A Match-up will include 4 entries each.

-Voting will end after 3 days and the 2 entries that receive the most votes of that particular match-up will be locked in. The winners will then go on to compete in the next circuit as soon as it begins. Of course, as the circuits go on the match-up will become 1-on-1.

-Match-ups will be initially chosen at random by me. They will not be based on genre convenience or popularity.

---------------------------------

THE RULES

- Please don't cheat.

- It is very important to take into account that the tournament is about the music and not about the games themselves. Whether you love the game or not should not effect your vote in the slightest. Things that should factor into your vote are quality, variety in the tracks of the OST and overall how well the music compliments its respective game.

- The tournament will be far more enjoyable if you are not a close-minded douche. I encourage you to not just blindly vote for your favorite OST but to really listen to what the other entries have to offer before you make your decision. Heck, take this opportunity to broaden your horizons in music. You may be surprised to find out that the game you hate has music that you love. 

- Have fun.*


----------



## KLoWn (May 27, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier just to include all the OST's from one franchise? Instead of having a gazillion entries from FF and other long running game series?

Anyways:
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
World of Warcraft: Cataclysm

Starcraft

The Curse of Monkey Island

Chrono Cross

Secret of Mana

Mega Man 1
Mega Man 2
Mega Man 3

ToZ: Ocarina of Time
ToZ: Majoras Mask
ToZ: Wind Waker

Silent Hill
Silent Hill 2
Silent Hill 3
Silent Hill 4

Resident Evil 2

Metroid Prime

Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2
Donkey Kong Country 3

Super Mario Galaxy

Metal Gear Solid 

Sonic 1
Sonic 2

Street Fighter 2

Duck Tales


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Hold on to your hats 'cause I got some shit coming.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Wouldn't it be easier just to include all the OST's from one franchise? Instead of having a gazillion entries from FF and other long running game series?
> 
> Anyways, *World of Warcraft*, all of 'em.



So that you could pit twenty-some-odd soundtracks against say two that the Dead Space series has? That's just idiotic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

I see you got your basics covered.

Here's some for your consideration:

Lufia I & II
Ogre Battle / Ogre Battle 64
Tactics Ogre
Seiken Densetsu II (Secret of Mana) & III
Castlevania - any of them, particularly Symphony of the Night
Super Mario World
Zelda III
Chrono Trigger


dem soundtracks


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Wouldn't it be easier just to include all the OST's from one franchise? Instead of having a gazillion entries from FF and other long running game series?
> 
> Anyways, *World of Warcraft*, all of 'em.



Of course it would be easier but it would also be pretty stupid... namely because each game from a franchise generally has a different soundtrack.


----------



## KLoWn (May 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Of course it would be easier but it would also be pretty stupid... namely because each game from a franchise generally has a different soundtrack.


Point taken. **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Good thing about Castlevania is that most of their top tracks are repeated throughout the series.


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

*Also if you would like to make my life A LOT easier I would appreciate it if you posted the OST's individually rather then "Castlevania series". 
*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

What are you talking about?  I don't remember none of that shit.


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What are you talking about?  I don't remember none of that shit.



When I say OST I mean the particular name of the game itself... like Castlevania II, III, etc. Pwease don't make me work harder then I have to.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

My entries...

*Mass Effect 2: OST*
Credits: Wall of Sound, Inc. (Jack Wall, Sam Hulick, David Kates, and Jimmy Hinson)
Example Track: Suicide Mission












*Dead Space: OST*
Credits: Skywalker Symphony Orchestra, Jason Graves
Example Track: Plasma Cutters are Your Friend












*Dead Space 2 Collector's Edition: OST*
Credits: Skywalker Symphony Orchestra, Jason Graves
Example Track: Isaac, Are You There?












*Gears of War - The Soundtrack*
Credits: Sumthing Else Music Works, Kevin Riepl
Example Track: 14 Years After E-Day












*Gears of War 2 - The Soundtrack*
Credits: Sumthing Else Music Works, Steve Jablonsky
Example Track: Armored Prayer












*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Soundtrack*
Credits: Óscar Araujo, unnamed 120-piece orchestra
Example Track: Belmont's Theme


----------



## KLoWn (May 27, 2011)

Do you want people to make new posts when they remember some OST they want to add or edit their old post?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> When I say OST I mean the particular name of the game itself... like Castlevania II, III, etc. Pwease don't make me work harder then I have to.


Well I did say Symphony of the Night.


Their soundtracks are so similar though it's hard for me to differentiate. Just use SotN then.


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Do you want people to make new posts when they remember some OST they want to add or edit their old post?



It would be a little easier for me to just make new posts.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I did say Symphony of the Night.
> 
> 
> Their soundtracks are so similar though it's hard for me to differentiate. *Just use SotN then*.



Okay then... but a warning to all the Castlevania fanboys if I don't see it in these posts (or if I don't enter it myself) then it won't be in the tourney. 

If you wanna see "Aria of Sorrowful Venereal Darkness" compete then you best post it.


----------



## KLoWn (May 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> It would be a little easier for me to just make new posts.


Alright.

Also, i added a few titles below the DKC series in my previous post before i asked, just a heads up.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

*Bulletstorm OST*
Credits: Krzysztof Wierzynkiewicz, Michał Cielecki
Example Track: A Giant Cloud Of Impending Doom












*BioShock*
Credits: Garry Schyman (& various)
Example Track: Cohen's Masterpiece












*Sounds from the Lighthouse (Official BioShock 2 Score)*
Credits: Garry Schyman (& various)
Example Track: Big Sister On The Move












*Alan Wake Original Score*
Credits: Petri Alanko
Example Track: Welcome To Bright Falls


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2011)

Ugh this is going to be fucking huge. Wouldn't it be easier to do composers or something?


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Ugh this is going to be fucking huge. Wouldn't it be easier to do composers or something?



Yeah I thought about doing this but I want the tourney to be accessible to the less hardcore gamer. Plenty of people don't know who Yasunori Mitsuda is, much less how awesome he is.

I think I'll close the entries at *300*.


----------



## KLoWn (May 27, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy

Metal Gear Solid

Sonic 1
Sonic 2

Street Fighter 2

Duck Tales


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Wait, why did you list Chrono Cross and not Chrono Trigger? 


Also, since this will be so big I think you should step up the voting booths to be either a 3-way or 4-way poll. Just make sure you seed them properly. The semi-finals and finals can be 1v1.


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, why did you list Chrono Cross and not Chrono Trigger?
> 
> 
> Also, since this will be so big I think you should step up the voting booths to be either a 3-way or 4-way poll. Just make sure you seed them properly. The semi-finals and finals can be 1v1.



At the moment I'm just mindlessly adding what is posted here. I'll add more and make sense of things a little later. 

And yeah, the setup definitely can't be the way it is with the Dev Tourney. We'll work something out. I'm open to all suggestions.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2011)

*Lost Odyssey - Nobuo Uematsu*
e.g: The Main Theme











*Halo 3 - Martin O'Donnell*
e.g: One Final Effort











*Nier - Keiichi Okabe and others*
e.g: Cold Steel Coffin











*Darksiders - Chris Velasco*
e.g: Empowered











*TES IV Oblivion - Jeremy Soule*
e.g: Reign of the Septims


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Here go my list of Japanese OSTs (with one not Japanese one)....

*Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 1*
Example track: Battle theme











*Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3*
Example track: FES Opening theme











Example track: Mass Destruction











*Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4*
Example track: Opening theme











Example track: Reach Out To The Truth











*Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor*
Example track: Deep Night











*Ys Seven*
Example track: Vacant Interference (JDK Band)











*Nier*
Example track: Shadowlord











*Final Fantasy XIII*
Example track: Battle Theme











Example track: Snow's Theme











*Final Fantasy Tactics*
Example track: Opening theme











*Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII*
Example track: Chaotic Battlefield











*LoH VI: Sora no Kiseki (Trails in the Sky) SC*
Example track: Silver Will (JDK Band)











*Metroid Prime 3: Corruption*
Example track: Title screen theme


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Maybe we should go by the composers more than the game itself...cause JDK Band and the dude who does all the Persona tracks are awesome.

EDIT: NVM suggestion was beaten...


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

You guys don't have to waste time posting the sample tracks yet BTW. I'll be posting sample tracks during the tourney itself.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2011)

It's about the music not the game, how are we going to stop people from voting for the game they like? Should we pick a song we think best represents the soundtrack, and have people vote according to that if they haven't heard it before?


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> You guys don't have to waste time posting the sample tracks yet BTW. I'll be posting sample tracks during the tourney itself.



Yeah, but you'll pick the wrong ones.




Gnome said:


> It's about the music not the game, how are we going to stop people from voting for the game they like? Should we pick a song we think best represents the soundtrack, and have people vote according to that if they haven't heard it before?



It's pretty much the bane of every single voting scheme when it comes to video games. "Hurr, I know it's a favorite villain competition, and I hate Kuja, but Kuja is from Final Fantasy which also has Sephiroth who makes me rise like the sun of my weaboo nature, so... KUJA BEATS SEPHIROTH."


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Yeah, but you'll pick the wrong ones.



I don't like you...



> It's pretty much the bane of every single voting scheme when it comes to video games. "Hurr, I know it's a favorite villain competition, and I hate Kuja, but Kuja is from Final Fantasy which also has Sephiroth who makes me rise like the sun of my weaboo nature, so... KUJA BEATS SEPHIROTH."



....still, this is a good answer to Gnome's question. 

People will vote the way they want at the end of the day no matter what you say or do.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2011)

Just post songs and number them, have people vote on which number they like best, then reveal what it was from when the polls close. So long as you yourself don't cheat.


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Just post songs and number them, have people vote on which number they like best, then reveal what it was from when the polls close. So long as you yourself don't cheat.



Yeah this sounds an awful lot like work to me... 

I have a pretty good handle on what the most popular song(s) in a particular OST is so I think I can be trusted to pick a proper sample track all on my own.  

But *if you want to help me out a bit and officially be in charge of this whole posting song thing then you can*. I was just about to ask for some assistance with this whole thing anyway.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I don't like you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your mom.




Gnome said:


> Just post songs and number them, have people vote on which number they like best, then reveal what it was from when the polls close. So long as you yourself don't cheat.



Then we'd have fewer votes overall because I'm sure a number of people don't have the attention-span to sit there and really listen through a number of songs to give them an honest chance. And once someone manages to pick out some garbage like One-Winged Angel, they'll vote for that immediately.

Really, it's lose-lose.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Then we'd have fewer votes overall because I'm sure a number of people don't have the attention-span to sit there and really listen through a number of songs to give them an honest chance. And once someone manages to pick out some garbage like One-Winged Angel, they'll vote for that immediately.
> 
> Really, it's lose-lose.



This just makes me sad, and I don't want to acknowledge it as true, have more faith in people but it is.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

I just saw CtE in your sig, Gnome.

I like you.

If no one else takes up, I may throw in a hand to help out with this. Presuming I have a home in the next week or so. But regardless!


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> But *if you want to help me out a bit and officially be in charge of this whole posting song thing then you can*. I was just about to ask for some assistance with this whole thing anyway.


Eh, I would help, however I have to see how my work schedule this week is going to be.



Damon Baird said:


> Then we'd have fewer votes overall because I'm sure a number of people don't have the attention-span to sit there and really listen through a number of songs to give them an honest chance. And once someone manages to pick out some *garbage* like *One-Winged Angel*, they'll vote for that immediately.
> 
> Really, it's lose-lose.



Heeeey! I like Nobuo Uematsu but I do like other game songs better, namely Shoji Meguro of the Persona series and JDK Band.


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

I'll get back to you guys about helping when I figure some stuff out. 

For now , keep posting entries!


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Silent Hill 2 (Akira Yamaoka, w/ Mary Elizabeth McGlynn)
Silent Hill 3 (Akira Yamaoka, w/ Mary Elizabeth McGlynn and Joe Romersa)
Silent Hill 4: The Room (Akira Yamaoka, w/ Mary Elizabeth McGlynn and Joe Romersa)


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Silent Hill 2 (*Akira Toriyama*, w/ Mary Elizabeth McGlynn)
> Silent Hill 3 (*Akira Toriyama*, w/ Mary Elizabeth McGlynn and Joe Romersa)
> Silent Hill 4: The Room (*Akira Toriyama*, w/ Mary Elizabeth McGlynn and Joe Romersa)



Woah when did Toriyama get into composing? I just thought he was a mangaka.


----------



## KLoWn (May 27, 2011)

It's Akira Yamaoka.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon - Dennis Martin


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Er Yamaoka.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Same thing. All Japanese people are the same person.

Ironically enough I willed myself to NOT accidentally type "Mary Elizabeth Winstead."


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Same thing. All Japanese people are the same person.



Oh Damon...

Your odd comments amuses me now...


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

You mean my ignorant, dumb shit.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You mean my ignorant, dumb shit.



You said it, not me.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> You said it, not me.





Esura said:


> Ignore Damon Baird, he was dropped on his head as a baby. Because of that he often say ignorant, dumb shit.



Oh, I see...


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Same thing. *All Japanese people are the same person.*





Esura said:


> Ignore Damon Baird, he was dropped on his head as a baby. Because of that he often *say ignorant, dumb shit*.







Damon Baird said:


> Oh, I see...



Glad you take notice. 

Stay the same, I need to laugh from time to time. Its why I unignored you.


----------



## Proxy (May 27, 2011)

Demon's Souls soundtrack.

We have our winner


----------



## Helix (May 27, 2011)

Some not listed so far that I think should be considered:

.hack// (Infection through Quarantine)
Favorite: 










The Last Remnant
Favorite: 










Super Meat Boy
Favorite: 










Tekken series (or Tekken 5 by itself)
Favorite:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 27, 2011)

Super Castlevania IV
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Tales of Legendia
Super Metroid

I'll link songs and think of others later; I have to go now.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2011)

*Uncharted 2 *- Carmen Rizzo / Greg Edmonson
*COD: Modern Warfare 2 *- Hans Zimmer / Lorne Bolfe
*Conkers Bad Fur Day* - Robin Beanland
*Castle Crashers*


----------



## Furious George (May 27, 2011)

No one mentioned Guilty Gear or Shadow of The Colossus!

Be thankful you guys have an awesome Tourney Manager.


----------



## Esura (May 28, 2011)

Furious George said:


> No one mentioned *Guilty Gear* or Shadow of The Colossus!
> 
> Be thankful you guys have an awesome Tourney Manager.



Well, Guilty Gear and Blazblue are implied.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 28, 2011)

*Ōkami: OST*
Composers:  •Masami Ueda    • Hiroshi Yamaguchi    • Rei Kondo    • Akari Groves
_Reset(Thank You)_


----------



## KLoWn (May 28, 2011)

Super Mario 64.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 29, 2011)

Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy VII
Wave Race 64

Post some more, later.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Chrono Trigger
> Final Fantasy VII
> Wave Race 64
> 
> Post some more, later.



Well when you do post more make sure that what you're posting isn't already on the list (like CT and FFVII).  

But your bringing up Wave Race 64 reminded me of F-Zero. Good show.


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2011)

Um, Cyckness...er Furious George....Devil Survivor isn't a Persona game, like at all. It is just another SMT spinoff ala Persona, Devil Summoner, etc. You just going to confuse peeps.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, Cyckness...er Furious George....Devil Survivor isn't a Persona game, like at all. It is just another SMT spinoff ala Persona, Devil Summoner, etc. You just going to confuse peeps.



Oh yeah, well its YOUR FAULT! Somehow... >_>


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 29, 2011)

Lunar: The Silver Star Story Complete

No contest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2011)

Questions. First how can a link Ost in here?" I don't want to link it from youtube. Second any limit of how many OST from a game that  can I suggest?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 29, 2011)

Diablo
Soul Calibur IV
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Killer Instinct Gold
GoldenEye 64


Add more later.


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Lunar: The Silver Star Story Complete Harmony



Fixed...


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Questions. First how can a link Ost in here?" I don't want to link it from youtube. Secondm any limit of how many OST from a game that  can I suggest?



I don't really understand the first question. at all. 

The second I *think* you're asking if there is a limit to how many OST you can suggest from one *series*... since generally a video game will only have one (maybe 2 if its like a special edition deal) OST to begin with? 

OST= Original Sound Track, in case you didn't know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I don't really understand the first question. at all.
> 
> The second I *think* you're asking if there is a limit to how many OST you can suggest from one *series*... since generally a video game will only have one (maybe 2 if its like a special edition deal) OST to begin?
> 
> OST= Original Sound Track, in case you didn't know.


sorry My English is just that bad. hmm yeah I know what Ost means. I was talking about music track links in the first question. "sorry for that again" ...  anyway I have one series on mind.

*Mystic Ark *

*Hey, Let's Fight!*












*Now, Full of Power, I'm Your Partner!*











*Mystic Ark: Maboroshi Gekijyo*

*Mystic Ark: Maboroshi Gekijyo - Track 01*













*by Akihiko Mori*


----------



## Twinsen (May 29, 2011)

So wait, what? Are we supposed to post individual soundtracks of OSTs or simply games that have good OSTs?

Since people seem to do both here randomly.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> So wait, what? Are we supposed to post individual soundtracks of OSTs or simply games that have good OSTs?
> 
> Since people seem to do both here randomly.



You're asking me to do way too much thinking! . Just post it the way you want to post it. Posting the game with good OST is preferred though.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> sorry My English is just that bad. hmm yeah I know what Ost means. I was talking about music track links in the first question. "sorry for that again" ...  anyway I have one series on mind.
> 
> *Mystic Ark *
> 
> ...



To post a mp3 link you just 

1). Go to a youtube link. 

2). copy the part at the end of the URL address with all the random letters and numbers (ukAxDKMUR6I) 

3). paste the random number/letters in between the MP3 tags ( [ YMP3 ][ /YMP3 ] ) 

4). And voila


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2011)

*Xenogears* - Yasunori Mitsuda
*Xenosaga Episode III: Also sprach Zarathustra* - Yuki Kajiura


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2011)

Furious George said:


> To post a mp3 link you just
> 
> 1). Go to a youtube link.
> 
> ...


 Thanks got it working. Aeon and your help got me in the right track.


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2011)

Ok, Furious Jorge, I have a plan for this shit. 

Set the tournament up similar to the dev tournament. 

Example would be if say, Nier went against Xenogears. The thread would have samples of OST for each game, mention composers and whatnot in thread, and also mention how the poll isn't a popularity contest for the games as a whole, but for the soundtrack only, then vote. We won't be able to stop the dumbass voters who want to troll though by voting over fanboy reasons or because they like the game better sadly. 

Simple eh? I'll try and help you out with composer names though. Its not hard actually but you seem to have your hands full so I can help on that.


----------



## Twinsen (May 29, 2011)

Right, well then.

Morrowind
Earthworm Jim
Pokemon
Killer Instinct
Little Big Adventure 2
God of War 1-3
Diablo 1 & 2
Doom 1 & 2

Those are some that should be added


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2011)

Glad to see at least one Ys game up there, I actually think all of them deserves a spot.

Vanquish has an awesome soundtrack too.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, Furious Jorge, I have a plan for this shit.
> 
> Set the tournament up similar to the dev tournament.
> 
> ...



The emboldened I was planning on doing anyway.  

What we really need to decide now is how the matchups will go. 1-on-1 would take FAR too long... 

And I appreciate the help with the composers.


----------



## Esura (May 30, 2011)

I did the first 99 games for you.


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Bayonetta *(Hiroshi Yamaguchi, Masami Ueda, Erina Niwa, Takayasu Sodeoka, Naoto Tanaka, Rei Kondoh, Norihiko Hibino, Takahiro Izutani, Yoshitaka Suzuki, Hiroshi Kawaguchi, Mitsuharu Fukuyama)*
2. Blazblue *(Daisuke Ishiwatari)*
3. COD: Modern Warfare 2 *(Hans Zimmer, Lorne Balfe)*
4. Castle Crashers *(contracted various Newgrounds users)*
5. Castlevania Lord of Shadows *(?scar Araujo)*
6. Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin *(Yuzo Koshiro, Michiru Yamane)*
7. Castlevania: Symphony of The Night *(Michiru Yamane)*
8. (Super) Castlevania IV *(Masanori Adachi, Taro Kudo)*
9. Chrono Cross *(Yasunori Mitsuda)*
10. Chrono Trigger *(Yasunori Mitsuda, Nobuo Uematsu, Noriko Matsueda)*
11. Conkers Bad Fur Day *(Robin Beanland)*
12. The Curse of Monkey Island *(Michael Land)*
13. Darksiders *(Cris Velasco, Mike Reagan, Scott Morton)*
14. Dead Space *(Jason Graves)*
15. Dead Space 2 *(Jason Graves)*
16. Demon's Souls *(Shunsuke Kida)*
17. Donkey Kong Country *(David Wise, Eveline Fischer, Robin Beanland)*
18. Donkey Kong Country 2 *(David Wise)*
19. Donkey Kong Country 3 *(Eveline Fischer, David Wise)*
20. Donkey Kong Country Returns *(Kenji Yamamoto, Minako Hamano, Masaru Tajima, Shinji Ushiroda, Daisuke Matsuoka)*
21. TES IV: Oblivion *(Jeremy Soule)*
22. Final Fantasy *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
23. Final Fantasy II *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
24. Final Fantasy III *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
25. Final Fantasy IV *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
26. Final Fantasy V *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
27. Final Fantasy VI *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
28. Final Fantasy VII *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
29. Final Fantasy VIII *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
30. Final Fantasy IX *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
31. Final Fantasy X *(Nobuo Uematsu, Junya Nakano, Masashi Hamauzu)*
32. Final Fantasy XI *(Naoshi Mizuta, Kumi Tanioka, Nobuo Uematsu)*
33. Final Fantasy XII *(Hitoshi Sakimoto, Masaharu Iwata, Hayato Matsuo, Nobuo Uematsu)*
34. Final Fantasy XIII *(Masashi Hamauzu)*
35. Final Fantasy Tactics *(Masaharu Iwata, Hitoshi Sakimoto)*
36. F-Zero *(Yumiko Kanki, Naoto Ishida*
37. Gears of War *(Kevin Riepl)*
38. Gears of War 2 *(Steve Jablonsky, Clay Duncan)*
39. Guilty Gear XX *(Daisuke Ishiwatari)*
40. .hack infection *(Chikayo Fukuda)* *- composed for entire series btw*
41. Half-Life 2 *(Kelly Bailey)*
42. Halo: Combat Evolved *(Martin O'Donnell, Michael Salvatori)*
43. Halo 2 *(Martin O'Donnell, Michael Salvatori)*
44. Halo 3 *(Martin O'Donnell, Michael Salvatori)*
45. Halo ODST *(Martin O'Donnell, Michael Salvatori)*
46. Halo Reach *(Martin O'Donnell)*
47. Katamari Damacy Tribute *(Yū Miyake)*
48. Kingdom Hearts *(Yoko Shimomura)*
49. Kingdom Hearts II *(Yoko Shimomura)*
50. The Last Remnant *(Tsuyoshi Sekito, Yasuhiro Yamanaka)*
51. Legend of Dragoon *(Takeo Miratsu, Dennis Martin)*
52. LoZ: Ocarina of Time *(Koji Kondo)*
53. LoZ: Majoras Mask *(Koji Kondo, Toru Minegishi)*
54. LoZ: Wind Waker *(Kenta Nagata, Hajime Wakai, Toru Minegishi, Koji Kondo)*
55. Lost Odyssey *(Nobuo Uematsu)*
56. Mass Effect *(Jack Wall, Sam Hulick, Richard Jacques, David Kates)*
57. Mass Effect 2 *(Jack Wall, Sam Hulick, David Kates, Jimmy Hinson, Sascha Dikiciyan, Cris Velasco, Christopher Lennertz)*
58. Mega Man 1 *(Manami Matsumae)*
59. Mega Man 2 *(Takashi Tateishi)*
60. Mega Man 3 *(Yasuaki Fujita)*
61. Metal Gear Solid *(Takanari Ishiyama, Gigi Meroni, Kazuki Muraoka, Lee Jeon Myung, Hiroyuki Togo, Maki Kirioka, Rika Muranaka, Tappi Iwase)*
62. MGS 2 *(Harry Gregson-Williams, Norihiko Hibino, Rika Muranaka)*
63. MGS 3 *(Harry Gregson-Williams, Norihiko Hibino, Shuichi Kobori, Nobuko Toda, Rika Muranaka, Star Sailor)*
64. MGS 4 *(Nobuko Toda, Harry Gregson-Williams)*
65. Metroid Prime *(Kenji Yamamoto, Kouichi Kyuma)*
66. Nier *(Keiichi Okabe, Kakeru Ishihama, Keigo Hoashi, Takafumi Nishimura)*
67. Okami *(Masami Ueda, Hiroshi Yamaguchi, Hiroyuki Hamada, Rei Kondo, Akari Groves)*
68. Perfect Dark *(Grant Kirkhope, Graeme Norgate, David Clynick)*
69. Persona *(Hidehito Aoki, Kenichi Tsuchiya, Shōji Meguro, Misaki Okibe)*
70. Persona 2 *(Toshiko Tasaki, Masaki Kurokawa, Kenichi Tsuchiya)*
71. Persona 3 *(Shōji Meguro)*
72. Persona 4 *(Shōji Meguro)*
73. Devil Survivor *(Takami Asano)*
74. Resident Evil 2 *(Masami Ueda, Shusaku Uchiyama, Shun Nishigaki)*
75. Secret of Mana *(Hiroki Kikuta)*
76. Shadow of The Colossus *(Kow Otani)*
77. Silent Hill *(Akira Yamaoka)*
78. Silent Hill 2 *(Akira Yamaoka)*
79. Silent Hill 3 *(Akira Yamaoka)*
80. Silent Hill 4 *(Akira Yamaoka)*
81. Sonic 1 *(Masato Nakamura, Michael Jackson)*
82. Sonic 2 *(Masato Nakamura, Michael Jackson)*
83. Sonic Adventure *(Jun Senoue, Kenichi Tokoi, Fumie Kumatani)*
84. Sonic Adventure 2 *(Jun Senoue)*
85. Starcraft *(Derek Duke, Jason Hayes, Glenn Stafford)*
86. Street Fighter 2 *(Yoko Shimomura, Isao Abe, Yoshihiro Sakaguchi)*
87. Streets of Rage *(Yuzo Koshiro)*
88. Super Mario Galaxy *(Mahito Yokota, Koji Kondo)*
89. Super Meat Boy *(Danny Baranowsky)*
90. Super Metroid *(Kenji Yamamoto, Minako Hamano)*
91. Tales of Legendia *(Go Shiina)*
92. Tekken 5 *(Akitaka Tohyama, Tetsukazu Nakanishi, Yoshihito Yano, Yu Miyake, Junichi Nakatsuru, Satoru Kosaki, Rio Hamamoto)*
93. Uncharted 2 *(Greg Edmonson)*
94. Wave Race 64 *(Kazumi Totaka)*
95. World of Warcraft *(Jason Hayes, Tracy W. Bush, Derek Duke, Glenn Stafford)*
96. World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King *(Jason Hayes, Tracy W. Bush, Derek Duke, Glenn Stafford)*
97. World of Warcraft: Cataclysm *(Jason Hayes, Tracy W. Bush, Derek Duke, Glenn Stafford)*
98. Xenogears *(Yasunori Mitsuda)*
99. Ys Seven *(Yuzo Koshiro, Mieko Ishikawa, JDK Band)*




Hey George, after this, make people post composers! This is so fucking tedious.


----------



## Furious George (May 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I did the first 99 games for you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Welcome to my world. 

Thanks alot.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 30, 2011)

I have an unfortunate feeling that many of these will be terribly overlooked such as Okami, Nier, Demon's Souls and Hitman.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I did the first 99 games for you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Well done. I don't see Mystic Ark tho


----------



## Esura (May 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Welcome to my world.
> 
> Thanks alot.


No problem. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Well done. I don't see Mystic Ark tho



I only did the ones George put up. When he add more I could look up more composers. It would be easier though if people pleeease post composers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I only did the ones George put up. When he add more I could look up more composers. It would be easier though if people pleeease post composers.


 ohh ok.


----------



## Vai (May 30, 2011)

the Pokemon games.

I dunno how you wanna divide them. By gens maybe ?


----------



## Wu Fei (May 30, 2011)

damnit, STREET FIGHTER III THIRD STRIKE (Hideki Okugawa)

Just to reiterate my other faves...

Guilty Gear XX
BlazBlue CS2
Kingdom Hearts 2: Final remix
God of War 2...theme song goes SO fuckin hard.
Devil May Cry 3 - just for Devils Never Cry

and another good one...

Dragonball Final Bout


----------



## Raging Bird (May 30, 2011)

No Love for old video games?


Legend of Zelda = all of the songs from the games that came out for the N64. 

Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time.

And this, from Grand Theft Auto San Andreas.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHjmsJqjuOc&feature=mh_lolz&list=LLmLEwfy3AwN8[/YOUTUBE]


Also the entire GTA VICE CITY OST.


----------



## Furious George (May 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, that reminds me. 


*VIDEO GAMES WITH LICENSED MUSIC THAT WASN'T MADE SPECIFICALLY WITH THAT GAME IN MIND ARE NOT APPLICABLE.*


GTA series has excellent soundtracks, but they are technically not OSTs because they aren't "original". Its all licensed oldies that Rockstar pays for because they are just that rich.


----------



## Esura (May 30, 2011)

I request for sticky!


----------



## Axl Low (May 30, 2011)

I agree with that list 

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance/Radiant Dawn
Basically the same



Tales of SYmphonia

Tales of Vesperia


----------



## The World (May 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86f_U_q4SFg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqkTiq0K8l0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Oh yeah, that reminds me.
> 
> 
> *VIDEO GAMES WITH LICENSED MUSIC THAT WASN'T MADE SPECIFICALLY WITH THAT GAME IN MIND ARE NOT APPLICABLE.*
> ...



Good.

Mirror's Edge still counts though right 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERyxFfMqDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (May 30, 2011)

*The Last Story:*


----------



## Kaitou (May 31, 2011)

Sorry about the double post but since we are comparing the songs by games and not artists, how the hell are we going to compare,, let's say Final Fantasy IX and The Last Story considering they are both by Nobuo Uematsu? 

And since we are talking about music, the level of criticism is less wider when comparing two works of the same artist. Just my two cents.


----------



## Furious George (May 31, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Sorry about the double post but since we are comparing the songs by games and not artists, how the hell are we going to compare,, let's say Final Fantasy IX and The Last Story considering they are both by Nobuo Uematsu?



We would compare something like FFIX to the Last Story... by comparing FFIX to the Last Story. I don't really see the issue behind comparing two completely different soundtracks made by the same guy.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't forgotten about this! 

I'll try to have things up and running in a few weeks/next month.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2011)

*Deus Ex - Alexander Brandon*
Example: Paris Cathedral











*Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater - Norihiko Hibino and Harry Gregson-Williams*
Example: Snake Eater










Example: Way To Fall











*Final Fantasy X - Nobuo Uematsu*
Example: Wandering


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought these were closed? When this thing gonna start?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 6, 2011)

Guilty Gear XX da gawd


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought these were closed? When this thing gonna start?





Furious George said:


> I haven't forgotten about this!
> 
> I'll try to have things up and running in a *few weeks/next month*.



There ya go.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 23, 2011)

*Tournament entires will be locked in 3 days... 3 days left to enter your favorite OSTs in the tournament.* 

*Actual tournament will begin soon after.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't see either Lufia game on the list.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't see either Lufia game on the list.



Same goes for both Mystic Ark games. hmm

*Pandora's Tower*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 23, 2011)

*UPDATED ENTRY LIST*

Numbers 100-131 are not in alphabetical order. Will try to fix that later.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Baten Kaitos*

Composer: Motoi Sakuraba

Violent Storm












Chaotic Dance












Soft Labyrinth










*
Baten Kaitos Origins*

Composer: Motoi Sakuraba


Evidential material











The True Mirror Orchestral Ver.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

*The List is now locked. No more entries will be accepted.*

"but you didn't put down da one OST to beat them all?! U could have just put it down because you got down the first one lol please do it though?"

Too bad. Its too late. 

*Tourney will begin sometime in July.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *The List is now locked. No more entries will be accepted.*
> 
> "but you didn't put down da one OST to beat them all?! U could have just put it down because you got down the first one lol please do it though?"
> 
> ...


 good and I read your list again. No Mystic Ark in your list yet.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

Mystic Ark is #102.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Mystic Ark is #102.


 thank you and remember they are two games in the series which I posted. 


Mystic Ark and Mystic Ark Maboroshi Gekijyo.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

Added. 

I also added another entry just so we can have an even number of entries. No more will be added.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Added.
> 
> I also added another entry just so we can have an even number of entries. No more will be added.



ohh ok.. I can't wait for this to destroy the competition 













pek


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2011)

All the OSTs I love won't make it past the first circuit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> All the OSTs I love won't make it past the first circuit.




why?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> All the OSTs I love won't make it past the first circuit.



Don't be so negative. 

You said that id would definitely lose to Bethesda and you were wrong then. Who's to say you won't be wrong here you stupid idiot.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> why?





Furious George said:


> Don't be so negative.
> 
> You said that id would definitely lose to Bethesda and you were wrong then. Who's to say you won't be wrong here you stupid idiot.



You underestimate JRPG crowds. If Castlevania: Lords of Shadow or Silent Hill or Mass Effect or Gears of War or Dead Space goes up against them, there's no hope.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 27, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You underestimate JRPG crowds. If Castlevania: Lords of Shadow or Silent Hill or Mass Effect or Gears of War or Dead Space goes up against them, there's no hope.


Come now, Silent Hill definitely has hope to win against even some of the bigger JRPGs. It'll lose to FFVI though

Will respond to your PM shortly Cyckness.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 27, 2011)

I like a lot of JRPG music but it really is an over saturated form of game music. A lot of it sounds the same when compared to each other. It all becomes a little uninteresting after a while. Not that there are no standout OST's in JRPG games.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Come now, Silent Hill definitely has hope to win against even some of the bigger JRPGs. It'll lose to FFVI though
> 
> Will respond to your PM shortly Cyckness.



If it would lose to FFVI (one of Uematsu's weaker works compared to the ones afterwards imo), Silent Hill wont stand a ghost of a chance against Ys Seven, Nier, Trails in the Sky, Xenosaga, Metal Gear Solid, Persona series etc. imo.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> If it would lose to FFVI (one of Uematsu's weaker works compared to the ones afterwards imo), Silent Hill wont stand a ghost of a chance against Ys Seven, Nier, Trails in the Sky, Xenosaga, Metal Gear Solid, Persona series etc. imo.


You should remember that your opinion is generally not the norm.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You should remember that your opinion is generally not the norm.



Ha! We'll let the votes do the talking. 

At least Damon knows whats up.

EDIT: Games I listed btw had critically acclaimed soundtracks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmmm. Silent Hill vs. Metal Gear Solid be a good match. Well, depending on which installment faces which.

I can say right now, i prefer this to 99% of MGS stuff.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hmmm. Silent Hill vs. Metal Gear Solid be a good match. Well, depending on which installment faces which.
> 
> I can say right now, i prefer this to 99% of MGS stuff.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

Silent Hill 2, you will be missed....

Wont make it pass first circuit if it goes straight up against MGS 3.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Silent Hill 2, you will be missed....
> 
> Wont make it pass first circuit if it goes straight up against MGS 3.



And with good reason! Silent Hill 2's OST is fucking awesome. But it's not MGS3 awesome. But this is going to be a lot more interesting than the developer competition. Music is incredibly subjective.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Silent Hill 2, you will be missed....
> 
> Wont make it pass first circuit if it goes straight up against MGS 3.





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> And with good reason! Silent Hill 2's OST is fucking awesome. But it's not MGS3 awesome. But this is going to be a lot more interesting than the developer competition. Music is incredibly subjective.



What is this underestimation? 












MGS3 is good but hardly OHMYGODAMAZING.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

JRPG music in general is sort of like the first few times you have sex. You THINK it can't get any better then this but now that you've had it with more then one person and are more experienced you realize it was really awkward and she just sorta lied there... it was sex so it was good and it was your first few times so there is fond memories behind it buuttt... 

That being said though I've been listening to *Chrono Cross* a lot recently and it really deserves to get an automatic pass to the last circuit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Bah. Does it deserve it more than Xenogears?

Anyway, in regards to MGS music, I'm sad that MGS2 will amost surely be eliminated quickly.

I keep telling people _Can't Say Goodbye to Yesterday_ is an amazing song.











But "Way To Fall" is a thousand times more popular.  

I just don't get it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Bah. Does it deserve it more than Xenogears?
> 
> Anyway, in regards to MGS music, I'm sad that MGS2 will amost surely be eliminated quickly.
> 
> ...



Actually... yes. Yes I do think Chrono Cross deserves it more then Xenogears... and this is coming from a guy who LOVES Xenogears' OST. 

I think you can see a lot of Mitsuda's growth between those two OSTs, and its sort of like comparing Nobuo's FFVII to FFIX. Xenogears, like FFVII, had more variety but listening to track-after-track you get a disjointed feeling eventually. With Chrono Cross the music IMMEDIATELY brings you into the tropical adventure-ish tone of the video game, whether its a home village theme or the final boss theme and its much easier to listen to out of context. 

But SS was completely right about music being far more subjective then video games or developers. This tournament should be a blast. 

-------------------

As for MGS2's song it was admittedly beautiful but I think people prefer Way to Fall because it made so much more contextual sense and it was a follow-up to a very emotional ending. Can't Say Goodbye to Yesterday, on the other hand, was a follow-up to nonsense. People were just wondering what in the blue hell they just played and had no room to appreciate the song.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Well that's a problem i suspect we'll see a lot of in this tournament. Some people, whether consciously or unconsciously, will judge one superior to the other based on the overall game's quality and not just on the soundtrack.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 27, 2011)

Furious George said:


> -------------------
> 
> As for MGS2's song it was admittedly beautiful but I think people prefer Way to Fall because it made so much more contextual sense and it was a follow-up to a very emotional ending. Can't Say Goodbye to Yesterday, on the other hand, was a follow-up to nonsense. People were just wondering what in the blue hell they just played and had no room to appreciate the song.



Honestly, it's not even possible hit the nail any harder than that. Way To Fall is not just a great song but it fit perfectly with the end of MGS3 and so it has an emotional connection with anyone who played the game. It helps that the end of MGS3 itself was amazing.

MGS2's ending on the other hand... well I won't say that it was the confusion that made it less memorable for me. I understood the ending (aside from the questions it left open of course), but it just wasn't as personal as MGS3. I was happy for Raiden, but MGS3 is such a long and personal game, the ending was so much more emotional. I enjoyed the music and slideshow at the end of MGS2 a lot, but FG is right, I was more interested in all the questions left unanswered than the ending itself.

I will say this though...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECjDfQd8QVc[/YOUTUBE]

MGS2 probably had my favorite theme of all the MGS games. It's gonna be really hard to decide between them all. So many great songs on each of their OST's... yes FG even MGS4.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well that's a problem i suspect we'll see a lot of in this tournament. Some people, whether consciously or unconsciously, will judge one superior to the other based on the overall game's quality and not just on the soundtrack.



I don't see a problem with people voting because they have a stronger emotional connection to a certain OST than another. Part of being a good OST is meshing well the the game in order to create a synched audio/visual experience. If a song brings back memories of an emotional point during a video game... well that's what music is all about. Appealing to our emotions.

I agree that people should not vote based on the quality of the game as a game... but I don't think that's what FG and I are talking about. It's about how well the OST compliments that game and how well we connected with the music during our time with the game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I think every one of the games had a great theme that fit in with that particular MGS.

Way to Fall would be just as out of place in MGS2's credits as Can't Say Goodbye would be in MGS3's. They're very much pieces that define the "tone" of their installment.

But I can appreciate why Way to Fall is more memorable for some. MGS3 wa indeed an emotional game. (even though I think it overdid it a lot...)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2011)

guys. I can listen to this all day.

*E3 2011 Nintendo Press Conference Intro - Live The Legend Of Zelda Orchestra*


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually, I consider MGS4 having the best soundtrack out of all the MGS games, with MGS3/2 coming in second (don't make me choose between the two!) and MGS1 is...on the bottom.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW4zQiyA5vI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

So boss. Speaking of boss, don't care what no one said, the final ending scene with You-Know-Who was awesome, emotional, and had some nice music to complement that scene. I'm man enough to admit that I shed a tear on that scene.

Farewell Snake....*salutes* 



Oh also, just for the hell of it.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkHxpk7EEks&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
This is an awesome piano version of MGS2 theme song.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Honestly, it's not even possible hit the nail any harder than that. Way To Fall is not just a great song but it fit perfectly with the end of MGS3 and so it has an emotional connection with anyone who played the game. It helps that the end of MGS3 itself was amazing.
> 
> MGS2's ending on the other hand... well I won't say that it was the confusion that made it less memorable for me. I understood the ending *(aside from the questions it left open of course), *but it just wasn't as personal as MGS3. I was happy for Raiden, but MGS3 is such a long and personal game, the ending was so much more emotional. I enjoyed the music and slideshow at the end of MGS2 a lot, but FG is right, I was more interested in all the questions left unanswered than the ending itself.
> 
> ...



Yes, I actually meant questions left unanswered when I was referring to MG2's ending here. Whetehr you enjoyed the game or not it doesn't leave you in an emotional state for that kind of song to leave an impression. You're still trying to figure things out. This is one of the rare times I mentioned MGS2 without any intention of bashing it all. 

And yeah, I can agree that MGS4 had an excellent OST like the rest of em'.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I think every one of the games had a great theme that fit in with that particular MGS.
> 
> Way to Fall would be just as out of place in MGS2's credits as Can't Say Goodbye would be in MGS3's. *They're very much pieces that define the "tone" of their installment.*
> 
> But I can appreciate why Way to Fall is more memorable for some. MGS3 wa indeed an emotional game. (even though I think it overdid it a lot...)



Nah, MGS2.... not so much.



Esura said:


> So boss. Speaking of boss, don't care what no one said, the final ending scene with You-Know-Who was awesome, emotional, and had some nice music to complement that scene. I'm man enough to admit that I shed a tear on that scene.
> 
> Farewell Snake....*salutes*



 

Please don't force me to start talking about MGS4.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

@Esura
MGS on the bottom?












Psycho Mantis does not approve.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

MGS3,MGS4,FFV7,FFXIII


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

MGS3 ending do it NOW!


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

Psycho Mantis was meh. Then again, I played MGS1 after MGS4 so...yeah. MGS2 was my first MGS game. It turned me out...



Furious George said:


> Please don't force me to start talking about MGS4.


About how awesome it is? 

Dislike it all you want, but admit that its soundtrack is boss!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2011)

What bugs me is MGS4 has a song with the exact same title as a track froM MGS2. The Final Boss theme in fact.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntu_6ROG8EM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9Pu92St5O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

YES!!! YES!!! OH GOD THATS IT!!! MGS4 FATHER AND SON IS AWESOME!!! 

MGS4 is going to fuck shit up in this tournament! Believe it!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

You know an OST that's likely to get the shaft because its taboo to like anything related to its game? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rylnZSYmyaI[/YOUTUBE]

It will be a shame too.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> @Esura
> MGS on the bottom?



MGS1 has the disadvantage of time. The composers got more experienced and the technology got better.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> What bugs me is MGS4 has a song with the exact same title as a track froM MGS2. The Final Boss theme in fact.




You don't think that was on purpose? I mean when you think about it the relationship between Solid Snake and Big Boss is eerily similar to the relationship between Raiden and Solidus. Hmmm... *hint* *hint*





Furious George said:


> You know an OST that's likely to get the shaft because its taboo to like anything related to its game?





The first Halo game had a great OST. The rest were fine as well, but they were too similar to the first game to make a big impression on me personally.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Games I listed btw had critically acclaimed soundtracks.


I am aware. FFVI and the Silent Hill series have critically acclaimed soundtracks by the way. Especially FFVI.



Furious George said:


> That being said though I've been listening to *Chrono Cross* a lot recently and it really deserves to get an automatic pass to the last circuit.


I concur. There it shall face off against FFVI so that Uematsu's best work faces Mitsuda's best work

 Though I know you prefer VIII's OST.



Malvingt2 said:


> guys. I can listen to this all day.
> 
> *E3 2011 Nintendo Press Conference Intro - Live The Legend Of Zelda Orchestra*


So can I


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 9, 2011)

Shadow of the Colossus has a brilliant soundtrack!

For example: "The Opened Way":












Sorry if someone already posted SotC, I haven't looked through them all yet.

Edit: Sorry, I'm an idiot and didn't check


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 10, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Right, well then.
> 
> Morrowind
> Pokemon
> ...



Quoting myself since most if not all of these have yet to be added


----------



## Furious George (Jul 10, 2011)

All of those games were on the list, from #100 and down.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah my bad 

I only looked that the list started alphabetically at the beginning and Diablo and Doom weren't in D.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 10, 2011)

*Mega Man X*

and because its so good I'd like to link a couple tracks

Opening Stage (Central Highway)











Chill Penguin Stage (Abandoned Missile Base)











Storm Eagle Stage (New-type Airport)











Enter Zero












*Final Fantasy X*

Hidden Final Fantasy X Soundtrack - Feel / Yuna [HD]











PS: Yes I know that FFX is already listed, just wanted to post that nice song


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

I know we can't add more but here nice Theme.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2011)

*The set up and rules have been added to the first page.*

*Tournament will begin this week.*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2011)

> - The tournament will be far more enjoyable if you are not a close-minded douche.



Uematsu solo's


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *
> 
> - The tournament will be far more enjoyable if you are not a close-minded douche. I encourage you to not just blindly vote for your favorite OST but to really listen to what the other entries have to offer before you make your decision. Heck, take this opportunity to broaden your horizons in music. You may be surprised to find out that the game you hate has music that you love.
> 
> - Have fun.*


 Yeah I want to listen to all the ost. It is going to be a fun tourney..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 19, 2011)

God I am listening to Akihiro Mori work in Wonder Project J series and wow. This great composer was ahead of time in the Snes/N64 era. I am going to upload his work from those two games in youtube in the future.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 21, 2011)

*1ST Match is up.*

Man, it was SO much more time-consuming then the dev team tourney matches. Don't know if I can keep this up.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 21, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *1ST Match is up.*
> 
> Man, it was SO much more time-consuming then the dev team tourney matches. Don't know if I can keep this up.


I could assist you if you need help.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Akihiro Mori: Wonder Project J*

*Theme*










*Hurry*










*Messala*










*Dungeon*










*Ending*










*Battle*










*Grafship (Graf Shupe)*










*Treasure*










*Piece*











I don't know how much time I am going to spend in the sequel. A lot of tracks in the N64 game, took me a week in the Snes game.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 22, 2011)

pokemon black and white soundtrack, and sonic escape from the city as well as the music from unleashed


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2011)

*I have not forgot about this tourney.*

*IT WILL RETURN IN FULL FORCE FALL 2011*

I essentially bit off more then I could chew when I got this started so early and right now I have to focus on getting back into school and finishing the other tourney and stuff. Ta-ta.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Shien's Revenge Ost by Akihiko Mori*

*Training Stage aka Training 2*










*Burning Forest*










*Misty Landside Street*










* With Cap and Baton*










*Riverside Rumble*










*Swimming Firedragon*










*Occupied Metropolis*










*Tank Tango*










*Military Castle*










*Cold Ghost Fire*










*Mongolian Ride*










*Wild Wrestling*










*Guerilla Jungle Camp*










*Fear Factory*










*Masked Ninja Robot*










*Greece Temples*










*Zombie Taurus*










*Bad Dream*










*Ending*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

This thing still exists?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This thing still exists?


 Yes!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

No it doesn't.

It's a rumor.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

What? Can we still submit stuff? 'Cause I don't see Phoenix Wright on that list.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2011)

No, at least I don't think so. This things dead anyway, even if George says it isn't, it is.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh.

Okay then, thanks.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No, at least I don't think so. This things dead anyway, even if George says it isn't, it is.



Yeah, its dead alright! 

DEAD LIKE A PHOENIX!

........... because Phoenixes rise from their ashes that's the joke. Fall-Winter 2011 this phoenix gonna claw your faces off.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2011)

I want to co-host this thing then, make it more consistent then your dev tourney.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I want to co-host this thing then, make it more consistent then your dev tourney.



That's probably a good idea.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2011)

Thy Will be done.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a sad feeling that "_that game was awesome_" nostalgia is going to favour many games over lesser known titles, people will vote for games, and games they know :S

Can we still submit participants? Because I have 3:

-*Bastion*
Sample tracks:





















-*Frozen Synapse*
Sample tracks:





















-*Red Alert 2*
Sample tracks:





















I doubt Bastion and Frozen Synapse will get anywhere, they're nowhere near as famous as like, Final Fantasy, but it's worth giving a shot.

//HbS


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2011)

IF (emphasis on the if here) I am to get this bloated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) started again *I will need serious help.* The Dev Team tourney was small-time compared to this and even that was pretty taxing on my time.... and I had a lot more time back then than I do now. 

Gnome, help me set up a plan. 

If I get this started at all it shall likely be after I am done with classes this semester.... *The third week of December.* Look for me then. 

Picture me rollin'.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 7, 2011)

My Fall term ended yesterday, I got plenty of time.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> My Fall term ended yesterday, I got plenty of time.



SHUT UP! I'm sick of your indecisiveness! The people don't have time for your excuses. Either get on this crazy train or get flattened by it! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll let you know what I need from you when I figure some stuff out.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

*List of Participants for keeping track - Circuit 1*


Crossed out means they lost. 
Orange means they continue on to Circuit 2. 
Bold means currently being voted on.

1. Bayonetta
2. Blazblue
3. COD: Modern Warfare 2
4. Castle Crashers
5. Castlevania Lord of Shadows
6. Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
7. Castlevania: Symphony of The Night
8. (Super) Castlevania IV
9. Chrono Cross
10. Chrono Trigger
11. Conkers Bad Fur Day
12. The Curse of Monkey Island
13. Darksiders
14. Dead Space
15. Dead Space 2
16. Demon's Souls
17. Donkey Kong Country
18. Donkey Kong Country 2
19. Donkey Kong Country 3
20. Donkey Kong Country Returns
21. TES IV: Oblivion
22. Final Fantasy
23. Final Fantasy II
24. Final Fantasy III
25. Final Fantasy IV
26. Final Fantasy V
27. Final Fantasy VI
28. Final Fantasy VII
29. Final Fantasy VIII
30. Final Fantasy IX
31. Final Fantasy X
32. Final Fantasy XI
33. Final Fantasy XII
34. Final Fantasy XIII
35. Final Fantasy Tactics
36. F-Zero
37. Gears of War
38. Gears of War 2
39. Guilty Gear XX
40. .hack infection
41. Half-Life 2
42. Halo: Combat Evolved
43. Halo 2
44. Halo 3
45. Halo ODST
46. Halo Reach
47. Katamari Damancy Tribute
48. Kingdom Hearts
49. Kingdom Hearts II
50. The Last Remnant
51. Legend of Dragoon
52. LoZ: Ocarina of Time
53. LoZ: Majoras Mask
54. LoZ: Wind Waker
55. Lost Odyssey
56. Mass Effect
57. Mass Effect 2
58. Mega Man 1
59. Mega Man 2
60. Mega Man 3
61. Metal Gear Solid
62. MGS 2
63. MGS 3
64. MGS 4
65. Metroid Prime
66. Nier
67. Okami
68. Perfect Dark
69. Persona
70. Persona 2
71. Persona 3
72. Persona 4
73. Devil Survivor
74. Resident Evil 2
75. Secret of Mana
76. Shadow of The Colossus
77. Silent Hill
*78. Silent Hill 2*
79. Silent Hill 3
80. Silent Hill 4
81. Sonic 1
82. Sonic 2
83. Sonic Adventure
84. Sonic Adventure 2
85. Starcraft
86. Street Fighter 2
87. Streets of Rage
*88. Super Mario Galaxy*
89. Super Meat Boy
90. Super Metroid
91. Tales of Legendia
92. Tekken 5
93. Uncharted 2
*94. Wave Race 64*
95. World of Warcraft
96. World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
97. World of Warcraft: Cataclysm
98. Xenogears
99. Ys Seven
100. Super Mario 64
101. Lunar: The Silver Star Story Complete
102. Mystic Ark
103. Xenosaga Episode III
104. Morrowind
105. Earthworm Jim
106. Pokemon
107. Killer Instinct
108. Little Big Adventure 2
*109. God of War*
110. Gpd pf War II
111. God of War III
112. Diablo
113. Diablo II
114. Doom
115. Doom II
116. Vanquish
117. Assassin's Creed II
118. Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
119. Dragon Age
120. Dragon Age II
121. TES III: Morrowind
122. Hitman: Blood Money
123. Prince of Persia: TSOT
125. Balzblue: CS
126. Devil May Cry 3
127. Dragonball Final Bout
128. Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
129. Tales of SYmphonia
130. Tales of Vesperia
131. Mirror's Edge
132. Xenoblade
133. The Last Story
134. Deus Ex
135. Lufia
136. Lufia II
137. Baten Kaitos
138. Baten Kaitos: Origins
139. Mystic Ark: Maboroshi Gekijyo
140. PixelJunk Shooter

---------------------------------------------


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Crossed out means they lost.
> Orange means they continue on to Circuit 2.
> Bold means currently being voted on.
> 
> ...



remember they are two games in the series which I posted. 

Mystic Ark and Mystic Ark Maboroshi Gekijyo.. Do not leave Mystic Ark out.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

Mystic Ark is at 102, the other is at 139.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Mystic Ark is at 102, the other is at 139.


 I see it now.. thank you.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 9, 2011)

Edited the entry list so that my first matchup thread in this tourney doesn't count.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 9, 2011)

You left out the games I posted  especially Bastion...

//HbS


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 12, 2011)

If you need a second helper I'm open.


----------



## liamcourt (Dec 15, 2011)

Mega Man 2
ToZ: Majoras Mask
Silent Hill
Donkey Kong Country
ToZ: Ocarina of Time
World of Warcraft


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome thread! Been looking for this one for a while. 

I'll get my votes up right now.

Edit: Noticed the voting thread date. bummer.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

This things as dead as it gets.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 24, 2012)

LIKE AN ANGRY PHOENIX!
HIM MAD CAUSE' YOU THOUGHT HE WOULDN'T BE NOTHIN' IN LIFE....













SHOCK AND GENERAL INTRIGUE!​
Coming soon?​
​


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2012)

Such an epic theme. Nothing else compares. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgq5D1IeHcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Mar 24, 2012)

This thread is as stoopid as TW's ava.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2012)

That's pretty stoopid.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 24, 2012)

Ya'lls is stoopid. 

New thread coming up. Continuing from Match 1 even if that was months ago. I finish what I start.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay, I stuck it again. If it gets unstuck 'cause of lack of activity a second time, though, that'll be it for you.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Okay, I stuck it again. If it gets unstuck 'cause of lack of activity a second time, though, that'll be it for you.



Did you not see the Angry Phoenix?  

And thanx.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll just leave that there.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2012)

That's a big list. 

I'll just leave this here. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMXcvNoNqEI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBKlm-RX2zU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCWJUSulnro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 28, 2012)

*I AM RE-OPINING ENTRIES IN THE COMPETITION.*

*Since a few games with really good OSTs came out between the time I made this thread and left it inactive, I am going to allow for 7 (and only 7) more OSTs to be entered into the tourney. 

If an OST you want to see compete isn't already on the list, feel free to suggest them now.*


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2012)

Mass Effect 3...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 28, 2012)

Done        .


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 28, 2012)

I see , but is that the first game or Human Revolution? Cause Human Revolution definitely deserves a spot.

Also,  has a great OST.

Annnnd...  has a good OST as well.

Oh, and  has a really underrated OST.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *I AM RE-OPINING ENTRIES IN THE COMPETITION.*
> 
> *Since a few games with really good OSTs came out between the time I made this thread and left it inactive, I am going to allow for 7 (and only 7) more OSTs to be entered into the tourney.
> 
> If an OST you want to see compete isn't already on the list, feel free to suggest them now.*



I just posted 2 you FOB!


----------



## Deimos (Mar 29, 2012)

Chaos Legion!


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

The World said:


> I just posted 2 you FOB!



Borderlands 2 isn't even out yet and as far as I can tell Nero is not video game OST.  

I added Star Wars The Old Republic.

-------------------------------------

*1 MORE ENTRY IS OPEN AND THAT IS IT.*


----------



## Deimos (Mar 29, 2012)

^ I have to post samples for Chaos Legion to get in?

*Edit:* Samples moved ~


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

No you didn't have to. Chaos Legion is in.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 31, 2012)

Journey!

And bend the rules for Flower too!


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Chrono Cross, Xenogears, MGS3, ZOE2, FFX, Kingdom Hearts, ME3


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Chrono Cross, Xenogears, MGS3, ZOE2, FFX, Kingdom Hearts, ME3



ZOE2 has been added. The others were already competing. 

*NO MORE ENTRIES. TOURNEY IS NOW LOCKED FOR GOOD*..... for now.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

I see how it is you racist 

What about the whole music transcends and all dat? 

You jealous of the wub wub?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2012)

The World said:


> I see how it is you racist
> 
> What about the whole music transcends and all dat?
> 
> You jealous of the wub wub?



Wait what?


----------



## Deimos (Apr 1, 2012)

I see samples are posted at the beginning of each match. How are those selected? Can I suggest my own selection for Chaos Legion? How/Where do I have to do it?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2012)

Deimos said:


> I see samples are posted at the beginning of each match. How are those selected? Can I suggest my own selection for Chaos Legion? How/Where do I have to do it?



They are generally selected by the person making the thread (either myself, WPK and Gnome). 

You can post the samples here and I'll remember to use them.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 1, 2012)

My suggestion for *Chaos Legion*~


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

So it's too late for me to nominate Shadow Hearts: From the New world for this. Oh well should've noticed this sooner then.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2012)

Castlevania: Lord of Shadows made it through... 

First major mistake of the Tourney.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 26, 2012)

Get to putting up that next batch George, this is your tourney not mine

I have other tournaments that I run/help run while participating in them myself you know


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Get to putting up that next batch George, this is your tourney not mine
> 
> I have other tournaments that I run/help run while participating in them myself you know



Well la-di-da Mr. Important.  

I'll try and get it up between today and Saturday.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, so it turned out I was lying earlier. 

I will get the next batch up up as soon as I can though.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2012)

This is still a thing. Been really busy though. 

Will get it going again after E3...


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCk7wpk5Fys[/YOUTUBE]

<3


----------

